
The Evolution of Web Development for Mobile Devices - cpleppert
http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2441756
======
maxw3st
We need Lightspeed to be successful in its battle against the entrenched
internet carriers. We're not using Satellite communications correctly as yet.

